# Small V12 engine



## boatmadman (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

I came across this and think I have fallen in love :-[

http://engineman.de/plan_12zyl_eng.html

I emailed the bloke, but no reply yet, so, does anyone on here know anything about these?

Also, I have a peatol lathe and X2 mill and wonder if the lathe is up to the job. I think it might be 'cos it is small, but any info/help would be very much appreciated.

I am pretty sure the mill has the capacity for this engine.

Thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## ChrisB (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a new one to me Ian,

However it does look very similar to the V12 here: http://www.wawu.eu/

May be worth approaching it from both angles. The site I have listed does sell plans, but at a higher price, may or may not be the same engine. I would also love to know if these engines could be constructed with smaller machines as I am looking to start a long term project myself.


----------



## agmachado (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Ian,

I have this plans... are fantastic!!! 

I bought talking with Sven Weitzel ([email protected]).

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## boatmadman (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks fella's

Chris, yes its a very similar engine, but the one I found is a glow plug engine, perhaps just a little easier to build!

Alexandre, thanks for that e mail address, I will see if he can answer my questions.

Ian


----------



## agmachado (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Ian,

Is a pleasure for me share informations!

So, the plans used in www.wawu.eu in really were designed by Martin Ohrndorfin, in Germany. The site www.engineman.de is where he publishes his projects.

This V12 engine was the first that I saw this world (model engine builders), when I resolved continue a research about this subject and I stayed amazed with the discovery.

Now I'm purchasing a lathe and a mill for begin build some engines! ))

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## ChrisB (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info Alexandre

Really interesting looking engine, nice too see they can provide some parts ready made too. Cam shafts ready made make the build more straight forward. Always nice to hear of someone actually with a copy of the plans too.

Do you have any ideas on machine sizes required. From the pictures it looks as though smaller machines may just about be able to manage it.

Thanks again.


----------



## boatmadman (Feb 17, 2011)

Alexandre,

More questions for you:

Is the crankshaft a one piece unit or is it built up, and how long is it? I ask because this might be the make or break for me if my lathe cant get the length required for a fully machined shaft.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## steamer (Feb 17, 2011)

Over all length is 295 mm according to the website...11.61 inches

The crank must be near that..

Dave


----------



## boatmadman (Feb 17, 2011)

Just had an e mail from Sven, he confirmed that both the engines commented on in this thread are from the same plans, and the crankshaft is built up from components.

Ian


----------



## agmachado (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes... the crankshaft is made with some components. All are specified in the drawings. Very cool !

Here, my simulation using the Solidworks!






Alexandre


----------

